# Username Change



## Mark24688m (Jan 13, 2007)

who can i contact about changing it? thanks.


----------



## potroastV2 (Jan 14, 2007)

We are unable to change usernames, if you would like your name changed you must re-register.

Rollitup


----------



## Nada (Feb 3, 2007)

Are there no members here with administrative privlages? Anyone with admin privy cna change a user name any time they choose to. As a matter of fact the board has it in it's softare to announce the user change as having been changed foe about 30 days after. It's a basic function of the administrative contoll pannel. I write PHP and I was about to ask the same. I would like for an admin of there is one here to be contacted to help with this please?

Forgive me but i intend to be putting in a lot of hard work here for the benefot of anyone in need. may I ask that someone put out the effort of loging in and changing my Nick name for me or releasing my access. It's rigt next to my nick or user name at the very top of the page. it's the first item in the list and an open field that needs only typed in and updated. it takes like less than one minuite onece your logged in. Will you pease help me? Thank you,


Nada, The sheba man.

I would like my user name changed to The Sheba Man.

The Name I use everywhere else. Sorry, i decided to chaneg it yesturday and i retrospect i hate it and need for it to be changed. Thank you. If you ask somehting of me that will take an hour I will make the time and help out as I am able to please return the jesture? Thanks,


----------



## potroast (Feb 3, 2007)

Rollitup already responded to this in the previous post, just re-register.


----------



## Mark24688m (Feb 4, 2007)

the point of changing it is to get rid of it not change it. I would like my account deleted, but nobody around here ever listens.


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 4, 2007)

recheck the second post on this thread. try and put 2 and 2 together. we are all here to help when we can.


----------



## Nada (Feb 4, 2007)

What you have here is a lazy-lying, do notihng Administrater.

Again, it takes less than one minuite to change a users user name and the system board is all setup to accomodate this as a primary, "The first line of the Admin's access to users page" and the field's already highlighted and open text for the changing.

PLease!

and I am out of here.

It seems that not one that I have attempted to help here is willing to offer anyhting in turn as for receiving support, including the originator of ths forum so why bother.

See ya!


----------



## le1337need (Feb 4, 2007)

Nada said:


> What you have here is a lazy-lying, do notihng Administrater.
> 
> Again, it takes less than one minuite to change a users user name and the system board is all setup to accomodate this as a primary, "The first line of the Admin's access to users page" and the field's already highlighted and open text for the changing.
> 
> ...


hahaha, for real? moderators gave you an answer, it wasn't the one you were looking for, but it was an answer. now deal


----------



## potroastV2 (Feb 4, 2007)

Actually what we have is here is a set of rules, these rules apply to everyone. If our moderators were to respond to everyone that wanted their username changed or account deleted we would never have time to actually respond to questions in the actual forum. You call us lazy however we have responded to this thread 2 or 3 times so use the search function or just scroll down a bit. If you need your username changed ie because you signed up using your email account I have no problem changing it to help stop from people spamming your email account however if you just want your name changed then you will need to re-register for a new account.

Rollitup

Yes we can change it however their are not enough hours in the day.


----------



## tylerh (Feb 15, 2013)

rollitup said:


> We are unable to change usernames, if you would like your name changed you must re-register.
> 
> Rollitup


Want to register but site wont let me change with same email account. Plz let me know how how to re-register with same email accnt


----------



## potroastV2 (Feb 16, 2013)

Just change your email address in your existing account to something else, then use your preferred email address for your new profile.


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 29, 2014)

i was thinking of changing mine but i would loose all i have done so all just call me DC. I do agree we should be able to change our shown name in posts. but if they click on us it shows on our page our name we signed up with. 
Love and peace all.


----------



## Nullis (Jan 29, 2014)

If it was that easy people would be changing their handles left and right, tweaking it based upon their mood and so fourth, and that could get very confusing couldn't it?


----------



## curiousuk (Feb 1, 2014)

if everyone could change them, the mods wouldnt have a nice time chasing spammers, cause that would give them plenty more ways to try an downgrade the founmr an make life on here twice as hard for mods. 

so not being able to change usernames in my eyes is a wise move for ALL RIU users.


----------



## marcospartida (Sep 5, 2015)

Nada said:


> What you have here is a lazy-lying, do notihng Administrater.
> 
> Again, it takes less than one minuite to change a users user name and the system board is all setup to accomodate this as a primary, "The first line of the Admin's access to users page" and the field's already highlighted and open text for the changing.
> 
> ...


Act right


----------



## Thomaspace00 (May 27, 2016)

rollitup said:


> Actually what we have is here is a set of rules, these rules apply to everyone. If our moderators were to respond to everyone that wanted their username changed or account deleted we would never have time to actually respond to questions in the actual forum. You call us lazy however we have responded to this thread 2 or 3 times so use the search function or just scroll down a bit. If you need your username changed ie because you signed up using your email account I have no problem changing it to help stop from people spamming your email account however if you just want your name changed then you will need to re-register for a new account.
> 
> Rollitup
> 
> Yes we can change it however their are not enough hours in the day.


so give every one rights to change names is just a setting . . . . . No harm done what rules are there where you cant change you're name its kinda Bs for me


----------



## sunni (May 27, 2016)

Thomaspace00 said:


> so give every one rights to change names is just a setting . . . . . No harm done what rules are there where you cant change you're name its kinda Bs for me


We don't change user names 
Bumping a thread from 2007 isnt going to change that even 8 years later we still don't do it


----------



## Castroman (Jun 21, 2016)

sunni said:


> We don't change user names
> Bumping a thread from 2007 isnt going to change that even 8 years later we still don't do it


Please delete my account and all my posts. I have requested so via the contact form, please do not ignore this request as there is a security issue. Again, delete my account and posts.


----------



## sunni (Jun 22, 2016)

Castroman said:


> Please delete my account and all my posts. I have requested so via the contact form, please do not ignore this request as there is a security issue. Again, delete my account and posts.


we dont delete accounts, and i wont individually delete all your posts, but if you have like grow journals or plant photos ill delete those for you , find them for me and hit "report"


----------



## swiftkillpapa (Jan 19, 2017)

Just so I understand. If someone, who has been on here for years, contributes posts and befriends many, finally realized they used an old childish name when they started and wish it to be changed they must lose all connection with their previous posts just to have a name that's not a 18 year old idea of cool?
And I'm not talking about me my contributions suck but just talking in general about your rules.


----------



## sunni (Jan 21, 2017)

swiftkillpapa said:


> Just so I understand. If someone, who has been on here for years, contributes posts and befriends many, finally realized they used an old childish name when they started and wish it to be changed they must lose all connection with their previous posts just to have a name that's not a 18 year old idea of cool?
> And I'm not talking about me my contributions suck but just talking in general about your rules.


everyone on here will want a name change, if we give into requests for other members, than its unfair to the others who want one simply because they do

than no will know who anyone was is or will be 
and mods will end up spending their entire time dedicated to name change requests rather than forum matianence and moderating


----------



## swiftkillpapa (Jan 22, 2017)

Or you can create an application process. But hey I don't run a site I couldn't image the amount of work you guys do. I'm just a restaurant server. I don't deal with ppl online all day.


----------



## sunni (Dec 19, 2018)

We do not change user names
That was quite clear

And just so everyone’s clear
Messaging us calling us 
And I quote 
Fucking retards 26 times doesn’t help
Your case

Not that we’d change your username anyways


----------



## Vd22 (Dec 19, 2018)

Lmfao. Biting the hand that feeds. Not always benefiting 


sunni said:


> We do not change user names
> That was quite clear
> 
> *And just so everyone’s clear
> ...


----------



## sunni (Dec 19, 2018)

Vd22 said:


> Lmfao. Biting the hand that feeds. Not always benefiting


Seriously it was insane


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 19, 2018)

Bee_needy said:


> I need my name to say “Bee_nerdy”””. My dumb fat fingers misspelled it on my phone!!! Please please please just edit that for me!!!!!!!!!!!! Gah


Bee needy is apropos, it suits you


----------



## Ayokiwi717 (Oct 25, 2020)

rollitup said:


> We are unable to change usernames, if you would like your name changed you must re-register.
> 
> Rollitup


Please tell me this policy has changed?


----------



## sunni (Oct 26, 2020)

Ayokiwi717 said:


> Please tell me this policy has changed?


no


----------



## Ayokiwi717 (Oct 26, 2020)

sunni said:


> no


Well that is just inconvenient...


----------



## sunni (Oct 26, 2020)

Ayokiwi717 said:


> Well that is just inconvenient...


yeap would be more so if i change names of everyone who asks me on a weekly basis.


----------



## Ayokiwi717 (Oct 27, 2020)

sunni said:


> yeap would be more so if i change names of everyone who asks me on a weekly basis.


I dont know how every other website does it then. Doesn't seem like they have weird issues like that


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 27, 2020)

Ayokiwi717 said:


> I dont know how every other website does it then. Doesn't seem like they have weird issues like that


Like who?
Log off. It’s not that hard. I’m my email address, has been so for 11 years.
Get over it man.


----------



## Wattzzup (Oct 27, 2020)

Ayokiwi717 said:


> I dont know how every other website does it then. Doesn't seem like they have weird issues like that


It would have been so much faster to start a new account. You would have already been done by now. AND you could have done it, all by yourself. Like a grown up!


----------



## Ayokiwi717 (Oct 27, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Like who?
> Log off. It’s not that hard. I’m my email address, has been so for 11 years.
> Get over it man.


Wow you guys are a bunch of ass holes... I asked a simple question. All I said was how its inconvenient, which it is. No other website I know of does this! Then I get people passing at me because of one opinion that I was going to leave at that and move on with my life! Everybody is so freaking hostile in this place its ridiculous


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 27, 2020)

Ayokiwi717 said:


> Wow you guys are a bunch of ass holes... I asked a simple question. All I said was how its inconvenient, which it is. No other website I know of does this! Then I get people passing at me because of one opinion that I was going to leave at that and move on with my life! Everybody is so freaking hostile in this place its ridiculous


Dude show me a forum that lets you change your username?
It’s just childish. It’s the freaking internet. Don’t get so upset. Walk around the pile of dog shit instead of stepping in it.


----------



## Wattzzup (Oct 27, 2020)

Ayokiwi717 said:


> Wow you guys are a bunch of ass holes... I asked a simple question. All I said was how its inconvenient, which it is. No other website I know of does this! Then I get people passing at me because of one opinion that I was going to leave at that and move on with my life! Everybody is so freaking hostile in this place its ridiculous


Bro I’m literally answering your growing questions in other threads. I’m busting your ballz that you want them to bend over backwards for you. Start another account and put this name in your sig so we know who you are. No big deal. No one has to be an asshole


----------



## Ayokiwi717 (Oct 27, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Dude show me a forum that lets you change your username?
> It’s just childish. It’s the freaking internet. Don’t get so upset. Walk around the pile of dog shit instead of stepping in it.


Im not the one who got upset though. I said it was inconvenient. Tell me at all, where I got pissed and mad, and called the admin a loser, or anything like that? You guys are the ones who drew it wayyyyy out of proportion. I asked one question. Like I said, alot of hostility.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 27, 2020)

Ayokiwi717 said:


> Im not the one who got upset though. I said it was inconvenient. Tell me at all, where I got pissed and mad, and called the admin a loser, or anything like that? You guys are the ones who drew it wayyyyy out of proportion. I asked one question. Like I said, alot of hostility.


lol we’re just trying to help you.
They don’t change usernames PERIOD


----------



## Ayokiwi717 (Oct 27, 2020)

Wattzzup said:


> Bro I’m literally answering your growing questions in other threads. I’m busting your ballz that you want them to bend over backwards for you. Start another account and put this name in your sig so we know who you are. No big deal. No one has to be an asshole


I will change my account after this grow.... I had a plan to fix the problem. I never got mad about it. Was going to do that. I dont see how I said I wasn't going to do that. I said it was inconvenient.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 27, 2020)

Ayokiwi717 said:


> I will change my account after this grow.... I had a plan to fix the problem. I never got mad about it. Was going to do that. I dont see how I said I wasn't going to do that. I said it was inconvenient.


It is inconvenient. That’s why we just leave it alone.
I’m a chick but my username is mysunnyboy, my email address named after my dog. 
See what a pita that can be?


----------

